# epson vs optoma infocus



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

am in the market (next 6 months) as money allows for a 1st projector. I cant afford a $200 or even a $1500 projector. I want the best bang for the buck ...like we all do I suppose. Money no object I would opt for the new vivitek led projector( 



), but the reality is I cant afford a projector at all. But I really want one!! Can anyone give me any insight to the way to go? I have been looking at ebay at like the Optoma refurb hd71 etc...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

did you mean $2000 in your post? I would think it would be very hard to find a $200 projector  Even a refurb.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Anthony said:


> did you mean $2000 in your post? I would think it would be very hard to find a $200 projector  Even a refurb.


lol....edited. I meant $2000. I have actually seen them for under $200 though, like at walmart or target in the video game section I think but they are complete ! A friend of mine bought one to play PSIII with and returned it 15 min later.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There are several in the $1000 range that are good. 

Optoma HD20 - $999
Vivitek H1080FD - $999

And a whole slew of 720P pjs for well under $1000. 

I suspect 1080P pjs may drop even further with the 3D nonsense starting up (not a fan of having to wear glasses to watch anything in my theater :foottap.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

mechman said:


> There are several in the $1000 range that are good.
> 
> Optoma HD20 - $999
> Vivitek H1080FD - $999
> ...


I am not into the idea of glasses either. I wass looking more into the price of a good used one or a refurb. Unless anyone thinks refurbs are too risky? Optoma HD71 refurb like $500


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If it's a factory refurb. then you should be OK..
Otherwise, if you're looking for something under a thousand, then I would suggest the Optoma HD65..
VERY popular with a lot of people and was recently voted as one of the best 720p. projectors for 2009!!
I have one!..:bigsmile:


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

the specs look pretty good on the Optoma HD65 for only $649


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm certain that you wouldn't be disappointed with it..
The light output is quite amazing for such a small projector..
I'm projecting from 3.3M. onto an 8'6" wide screen and it's a very bright image!..


----------

